# STP member needs your help in flint Michigan creating punk house



## Daisy (Feb 9, 2020)

Hey stp, my friend @seeking existence has recently bought a property in michigan and really could use your help putting it together and surviving the winter. Hes kinda trapped there in his situation, right in the middle of winter. He's a long time member that i know to be sincere in his goals, is a great friend, and has had a long year dealing with alot of shit. If anyone is in the area, or anyone going that way, that would like to help him build this property up or can come through to hang out with him right now it would be greatly appreciated. Right now hes doing this project solo so any support is welcome, even just shooting him a dm so he has people to talk to as he survives the winter in his vehicle. If your in the tri state area and can offer him a place to retreat to while he goes though this that would be great too. Hes been just saying warm in his car day to day so a break from that would be awesome! Message either of us for more details and where abouts. I hope someone can come through on this, he could definitely use the help in this situation since its just him up there in a state thats alien and its taking a toll on his emotional health. Not to mention physical health since hes calorie counting because he has limited funds and its cold as shit. Again any ideas or help you can provide would be excellent, thank you!


----------



## Grey (Jul 7, 2020)

I know it's summer now but how's he doing?


----------



## Rabbi (Jul 14, 2020)

also curious about this


----------



## seeking existence (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey yal! Yes I am still alive and the house project is still kickin'! ...and ready for "phase 2" of the project - that is to say the project is no longer just trying to barely stay alive but really to turn the skeleton of a house into the body of a home as it were. At the time when Daisy made this post to help me out, it was in the middle of the brutal winter and I wasn't sure if the project would actually go anywhere or if I should just abandon it - but a lot has happened since then and I'm happy I didn't abandon the house project as it might prove to be the safest (and relatively most comfortable) place to weather through the virus and the looming political economic crises. A little about me and the projects I set out on is that I'm pretty idiosyncratic but at the same time very committed to making things work out. My hope is to be able to - now after so many attempts and failures, trials and tribulations - finally work on a home/space where I can both work on long term organizing and theory as well as art and other subversive work - projects that I found I couldn't really make deep dives into whilst constantly being on the road or being homeless. Moreover, it's taken me so long to finally actually reply to this post because I really did not feel completely ready about the project to be opened up to other people (even when I really did need the most help when I first moved into this house earlier this winter). However, now that much of the foundation has been laid down and stabilized, I really do feel now the project can take on much fruitful directions and developments than if I had invited people during the desperate desolation of winter and the depression in my mind at the time. I have really high hopes for the house and feel completely welcome to ideas and anyone who might want to join the project. If interested or want more details about the project, please feel free to message me or contact me at [email protected] and 916 623 5512


----------



## ednygma18626 (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm out here in lower Michigan. If things go right and we get this "stimulus" I wouldn't mind travelling up there and giving a hand. Currently homeless and not much going on in my area.


----------

